# For all the "Hunger Games" fans



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I finished reading the series. OBSESSED! I've never been so into a book in all my life!!! I just got so engrossed i'd find myself reading for like 2 hours straight and not realize it.
Anyway, I'd like to present to you Dexter's official name:

Dexter Mellark! (Sounds kind of royal if you ask me haha)

Finnick is my fave character, but since Dexter and Peeta are both blonde, it is most appropriate to name him after Peeta. Haha
Nerd-dom, commence! 
Also, who's pumped for the movie?? I know I am.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I have kind of a love/hate relationship with The Hunger Games. The first two books were amazing. They enticed my imagination and made me dream about the situations they went through. They opened my mind to the possibilities of what may happen, and I believe may help people prevent it.
However, the third book...was nothing but disappointing. It seemed like a quick closing to what may have been, and probably still will be, a masterpiece. A classic of our time...with a crappy, rushed ending.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

WOOHOO! I love The Hunger Games! And I finally saw a preview for the movie during the VMAs and I am SO excited! Thanks so much for posting this. No one I talk to understands my excitement. "It's just a book... calm down...." :evil:



ProjectParanoia said:


> I have kind of a love/hate relationship with The Hunger Games. The first two books were amazing. They enticed my imagination and made me dream about the situations they went through. They opened my mind to the possibilities of what may happen, and I believe may help people prevent it.
> However, the third book...was nothing but disappointing. It seemed like a quick closing to what may have been, and probably still will be, a masterpiece. A classic of our time...with a crappy, rushed ending.


I don't have a love/hate relationship with The Hunger Games, but I definitely felt cheated when I finished the third book. It was nothing like Harry Potter or Twilight, where I finished and thought, "What a perfect ending."

The books are beautifully written and really make you feel like you are RIGHT there with Katniss. Wonderful series. <3


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

ProjectParanoia said:


> I have kind of a love/hate relationship with The Hunger Games. The first two books were amazing. They enticed my imagination and made me dream about the situations they went through. They opened my mind to the possibilities of what may happen, and I believe may help people prevent it.
> However, the third book...was nothing but disappointing. It seemed like a quick closing to what may have been, and probably still will be, a masterpiece. A classic of our time...with a crappy, rushed ending.


I sort of agree with you. I wasn't disappointed by the whole 3rd book, but I was disappointed at the ending. But then i thought back and realized I wouldn't have been satisfied with ANY ending :lol: 
I want 1 more book...


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Just got the book a few days ago and I will be reading it when Im done reading a short story book. With all the hype and naming hedgies after it it better be good lol


----------

